
Why Linux’s Systemd Is Still Divisive After All These Years - krisgenre
https://www.howtogeek.com/675569/why-linuxs-systemd-is-still-divisive-after-all-these-years/
======
the_hoser
Meh. I hardly hear anyone complaining about it anymore. The only time I see
discussions about the subject is when someone is trying to stir up noise.

------
noble_pleb
The division has become stark and serious now that homed is about to release.
Its not even about the GNU philosophy of "each program must do one thing", its
that people have now started wondering how far should the intrusion of init
system one allow in a linux system. Is maintaining the security and filesystem
of user's home directory init system's work? If yes, then what's next?
Desktopd, Browserd or even Emaild? Or why not simply call it Kerneld and let
them handle everything on the Kernel!

